# Spinning for cutting



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone ever tried spinning, did a class there tonight cos i had fcuk all to do was ****n brutal. enjoyed it tho.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Two birds I know did it last friday and they said their legs were so f*cked they couldn't sit down properly

Sounds brutal lol


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

I've heard a lot of reports on it being ruthless. I dont know whether i would go for it myself, might get in the way of weight training with legs etc. Harsh on the CNS?


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

the mrs goes and does kaiser i think its called and the gym which is the same thing and she does ok and shes not the most athletic type there is haha so cant be too bad


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

but yes would be a good way of exercising. You are in a class and have to work so theres no slacking off!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Also keen to try this.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

The first time i done it i looked a complete tw*t.

Got shown up by a load of old women, no joke average age 50.

Mugged off

Although after 3 sessions i was up to speed but yes it is taxing. Don't try to be competitive if it's your first time


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

TBH for fitness i think spinning is great! And for body building a 20 min HIIT spinning session it would be good also.

The problem is most spinning sessions are like 45 minutes and in my opinion this is too long a duration of high intensity cardio for body building purposes. If you want to be a cyclist train like a cyclist if you wanna be a body builder train like a body builder.

One more thing i could say is that if you were going away on holiday in two weeks or something and you were a fat fook and wanted to loose as much fat as possible irrespective of muscle loss than yeah spinning would be top notch!


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

ye, basically i did it last night, was pretty tough going alright, there was sweat all over the class floor after, your right theres no slacking the teacher shouts at you once to speed up, if you dont he lets u be. I made it through the class anyway they go by pretty quick. did 45 minutes gonna do 3 a week 30 mins sessions


----------

